# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Киностудия Windows Live

## overload

*Киностудия** Windows,* или* MovieMaker Win7 Edition*

материалы с сайта hv1.su

 *1. Где её взять, если в системе такой программы нет?

* Не секрет, что среди пользователей PC встречается всё больше и больше любителей *Windows 7*.  Система стала надёжнее, честнее, продуктивнее нежели старая добрая  ХРюша, а Виста – этот Миллениум №2 – вышла сырой и недоработанной. Однако  многие юзеры, установив на компьютер долгожданную Семёрку, порой  начинают нервно чесать репу: непривычный интерфейс, новые странные на  первый взгляд функции, а главное – нет *МувиМэйкера*!!! Известно, что *Windows 7* выпущена в нескольких сборках. Большинство пользователей стараются поставить себе так называемую "максимальную" версию (или Ultimate),  так как именно максимальная версия – наиболее полная и функциональная.  Однако разработчики почему-то не включили в максимальную версию  операционки так называемый пакет *Windows* *Live*, в который и входит обновлённый МувиМэйкер, громко называемый ныне "*Киностудия Windows Live*". Этот пакет по умолчанию включен в сборку Windows 7 Home Edition, которой ныне оснащается большинство купленных в магазине ноутбуков. Однако причин горевать любителям Мувика вовсе нет. Пакет Windows Live элементарно устанавливается с сайта Microsoft.  Причём Вы вольны выбрать, устанавливать ли на компьютер все его  компоненты без исключения, или же выбрать эти компоненты по отдельности. Если после установки Windows Вы не нашли в своём компьютере программу "*Киностудия Windows Live*", то для начала скачиваем отсюда небольшой установочный файл _wlsetup-__web.__exe_ и запускаем его. Этот запуск инициирует загрузку и установку недостающих компонентов Windows.  Можно выбрать установку всех компонентов разом, а можно – только  Киностудию и Фотоальбом. Произойдёт подгрузка и установка нужных файлов,  потом компьютер необходимо перегрузить, о чём Windows не преминет Вас предупредить. После перезагрузки компьютера в меню Пуск-Все программы Вы получаете Киностудию Windows (в дальнейшем, для упрощения - просто *KW*).

 *2. Начало работы с Киностудией Windows

* Основное окно программы выглядит так:

 
 

Мы видим четыре основных элемента для работы: -*меню программы* (включает закладки "*Главная*","*Анимация*", "*Визуальные эффекты*", "*Проект*", "*Вид*").  При помощи меню мы можем вставлять видеофайлы и картинки, делать титры,  вставлять музыку и управлять ей, вставлять переходы между клипами,  добавлять различные видеоэффекты, менять настройки проекта; *-панель управления* (на каждой закладке появляются свои элементы); *-окно предпросмотра* (в нём мы видим результат нашей работы); *-окно проекта* (в нём мы управляем клипами, музыкой, режем, сращиваем - в общем, аналог линии времени (timeline) в Pinnacle Studio. К  сожалению, непосредственного таймлайна, в том виде, к которому привыкли в  иных монтажках, мы не увидим. То, что придумали разработчики *КW -* это  некий гибрид таймлайна и разделения по клипам. При соответствующей  сноровке и небольшом опыте к такому окну проекта привыкаешь весьма  быстро. Вначале выберем клипы, из которых мы будем создавать наш фильм. Для этого в меню программы нажимаем кнопку "*Главная*" (если она не нажата) и выбираем кнопку "*Добавить видео и фотографии*":

  *NB:* _При первом запуске программы подобную функцию можно вызвать просто нажатием в рабочем поле проекта - там, где надпись "Щёлкните здесь, чтобы просмотреть видео или фотографии"._ После  того, как мы выбрали нужный клип (или клипы, их можно выбрать сразу  несколько) этот клип появляется в окнах проекта и предпросмотра:

  _Кстати, обращаем внимание на то, что сверху, над меню программы, появилась надпись на жёлтом фоне: "Средства для работы с видео". Запомним эту закладку, о ней поговорим немного позже._


материалы с сайта hv1.su

----------


## overload

материалы с сайта hv1.su
*
3. Добавляем клипы, режем их.

* На любое место видеофрагмента мы можем поставить курсор:

  Курсор  выглядит как чёрная вертикальная  палка. Если просто щёлкать по  видеофрагменту левой кнопкой мышки, то  курсор будет устанавливаться  лишь в местах разделения картинок (вот как  сейчас). Однако иногда надо  установить курсор не грубо, а точно. В этом  случае просто захватываем  курсор мышкой и тянем его в то место, которое  нужно. 
Для того, чтобы "растянуть" линию времени,  то есть,  укрупнить масштаб, можно воспользоваться правой кнопкой мыши,  щёлкнув  ею по клипу, и выбрать команду "*Увеличить (+)*": 
Соответственно, для того, чтобы уменьшить масштаб, выбираем альтернативную команду "*Уменьшить (-)*". *NB:* _Многие известные Вам клавиатурные команды так же работают в KW. Например, чтобы увеличить масштаб, можно просто нажать "плюс" на цифровой части Вашей клавиатуры, чтобы уменьшить - нажать "минус", а для того, чтобы запустить или остановить проигрывание фильма, достаточно пользоваться клавишей "пробел". Соответственно, работают и сочетания клавиш. Например, ctrl+Z отменяет предыдущее действие, ctrl+C - копирует выделенное, ctrl+V - вставляет откопированное с места установки курсора, а ctrl+A - выделяет всё._ Вообще  правую кнопку мышки зачастую зовут  "волшебной", ибо при нажатии на неё  выскакивает контекстное меню (для  каждой программы, соответственно,  своё), и при помощи команд, которые  отображаются в этом меню, можно  делать множество операций, не залезая в  меню закладок. Как видим, контекстное меню таймлайна достаточно простое. Подробнее я остановлюсь лишь на строке "*Разделить*" - нажатие на эту строчку делит клип там, где установлен курсор. В результате мы получаем *два независимых клипа*: у каждого из них будут *свои* настройки *звука*, *видеоэффектов* и так далее. *
4. Работа с титрами.

* В *KW*  можно вставить несколько видов  титров. Конечно, возможность их  "разукрашивания" и "креативности" в  данной программе весьма ограничена:  можно выбрать шрифт, его цвет и  размер, положение на экране, а также  прицепить к нему один из эффектов,  входящих в стандартный набор работы с  титрами* KW*. Создание титров доступно в закладке "*Главная*". Различается три вида титров: *Название*, *Заголовок* и просто *Титры*.

  *
Название -* это титр названия всего Вашего фильма. Он всегда вставляется в начало, независимо от положения курсора:

 ** 

Мы видим, что после нажатия на эту кнопку в  начале фильма появился клип  титра. При двойном клике на дорожку титра  (она под клипом, название по  умолчанию - "*Мой фильм*") титр открывается в окне предпросмотра для редактирования:

 *
* 

Теперь мы можем изменить шрифт, размер,  положение, цвет шрифта, а также  фон, на котором титр будет  присутствовать. Кроме того, мы можем  применить к титру один из множества  эффектов, созданных специально для  титров.

  _
Кстати, обращаем внимание на то, что сверху, над меню программы, появилась ещё надпись, уже на розовом фоне: "Средства для работы с текстом".   Если нажать на неё, то мы выходим в режим редактирования титра. Слева -   инструментарий управления шрифтом, в центре - фоном и длительностью   титра, а справа - вкусность: эффекты появления титра. Рядом с последним   эффектом мы видим маленькую стрелочку "вниз". Если на неё нажать, то становится доступен весь набор эффектов для титров:

_ __ 

При простом наведении курсора на какой-либо эффект результат  мы сразу  увидим в окне предпросмотра. После того, как нужный эффект  выбран,  достаточно щёлкнуть по нему - и данный эффект будет применён к  нашему  титру. *Заголовок*  - это название уже не  всего фильма, а отдельного клипа. Это, кстати,  может быть и отдельная  фотография, вставленная в проект. Заголовок можно  вставлять с любого  места проекта и так же редактировать, применяя те же  способы редакции  шрифта и эффекты титра:

 
 

Результатом может оказаться, например, вот такой титр:

  

Ну, а в заголовке меню "*Титры*" мы видим сразу несколько подменю: "*Титры*", "*Режиссёр*", "*В ролях*" и "*Место съёмки*".   Эти титры сами собой вставляются в конец фильма и по умолчанию  работают  по принципу "прокрутки барабана" - снизу вверх. При нажатии на   заголовок "Средства для работы с текстом" становятся доступны средства   редакции - в том числе и эффекты появления титра.

 материалы с сайта hv1.su

----------


## overload

материалы с сайта hv1.su
*
5. Работаем со звуком.

* В *KW*  мы имеем доступ лишь к двум  звуковым дорожкам: собственному звуку  клипа (если он есть) и наложенной  дорожке. Инструментарий управления  звуком крайне небогат. Что можно сделать со звуком в *KW*? -*убрать звук у видеоклипа*. Если у клипа есть собственная звуковая дорожка, то нажимаем надпункт меню "*Средства для работы с видео*" (надпись на жёлтом фоне):

  *
Первый* значок слева (громкоговоритель) отвечает за *уровень громкости* звука *видеоклипа*. Если на него нажать, то появится ползунок, которым можно уменьшить громкость клипа (или вовсе убрать звук). *NB*: _Для каждого клипа в проекте этот уровень - свой. Если в проекте один клип разрезан на несколько частей, то и звук будет регулироваться для каждой части отдельно._ *-Скорость нарастания* и *Скорость угасания*   - это два параметра, которые в состоянии "нет" ни на что не влияют, но   можно выбрать три доступных скорости нарастания или угасания звука в   видеоклипе: низкая, средняя и высокая. При выборе этих параметров звук   клипа будет нарастать или угасать с различной скоростью. Теперь попробуем *добавить к нашему клипу* какую-нибудь *музыку*. Возвращаемся в закладку "*Главная*" и нажимаем кнопку "*Добавить музыку*":

  
Как и в случае с выбором видеоклипа,  откроется окно Проводника, где Вы  можете выбрать любой нужный вам  музыкальный трек из Вашего компьютера. Если выбрать просто "*Добавить музыку*", то трек добавится с начала фильма. А если нажать "*Добавить музыку с текущего момента*", то трек добавится с того места, где стоит курсор. В случае добавления какого-нибудь трека в проект *над* видеоклипом появится зелёная полоска - это и есть звуковая дорожка, которую мы только что добавили:

  
Эту дорожку мы можем захватить мышкой и  двигать вперёд-назад, а также  разрезать её, как обычный видеоклип. Для  этого её надо выделить  (щёлкнуть по ней) и нажать правую кнопку мыши.  Выскочит контекстное  меню, где будет команда "*Разделить*". И в месте установки курсора звуковая дорожка будет разрезана. _Кстати, обращаем внимание на то, что сверху, над меню программы, появилась ещё одна надпись, уже на зелёном фоне: "Средства для работы с музыкой".    Если нажать на неё, то мы выходим в режим редактирования добавленной   музыкальной дорожки. Слева - значок управления громкостью наложенной   музыкальной дорожки ("Громкость музыки") и скорость нарастания либо угасания дорожки. Эта функция работает так же, как и функция "Скорость нарастания"и_ _"Скорость угасания"__громкости видеоклипа. При нажатии на кнопку "Разделить"   добавленная дорожка разрежется в месте установки курсора (аналог   команды контекстного меню). Кроме того, можно установить начальную и   конечную точки воспроизведения этой дорожки:

_  
*NB*: _Если нажать кнопку меню"Проект", то становится доступна ещё одна функция регулировки звука - баланс между звучанием клипа и звучанием наложенной дорожки. Называется эта функция - "Звуковой микшер".

_ _
_ 
 К сожалению, этим возможности звуковой регулировки и микширования в *KW*   исчерпываются. Нельзя, например, изменять громкость звучания в  пределах  клипа. Однако можно разрезать видеоклип вместе с наложенной  дорожкой в  двух местах, между которыми уровень звучания фоновой музыки  должен быть  меньше (например, чтобы ясно прослушивалась речь,  записанная  видеокамерой в данный момент) и убавить громкость в  выделенной части  музыкального трека. Естественно, ни о какой плавности  перехода громкости  звучания речь тут не идёт.

*6. Анимация и визуальные эффекты.

* К клипам в *KW* возможно применение *видеоэффектов* и *переходов между клипами*. *Видеопереходы* доступны из пункта меню "*Анимация*": 
  
 Как и в случае с эффектами титров, при входе в меню "*Анимация*"   слева вверху появляется набор переходов, который можно раскрыть   полностью, нажав на маленькую стрелочку рядом с последним эскизом   перехода. При наведении курсора на какой-либо из переходов изменения,   которые произойдут с клипом после применения этого перехода, сразу   отобразятся в окне предпросмотра. А для применения перехода достаточно   щёлкнуть по нему. 
Длительность перехода по умолчанию - 1.50, и  эту  цифру можно изменить в определённых пределах. Чем меньше цифра, тем   длиннее переход. А если нажать на кнопку "*Применить ко всем*",   то все переходы в фильме будут одинакового типа и одинаковой длины.   Однако каждый переход может иметь и свой тип, и свою длину. *Видеоэффекты* доступны из пункта меню "*Визуальные эффекты*". Всего там 26 различнх простеньких эффектов. На один клип можно наложить один или несколько эффектов (*фотография - тоже клип!*).   Для того, чтобы выбрать несколько эффектов на клип, надо нажать на   строчку "Несколько эффектов" в самом низу окна выбора эффектов.Появится   окошко, в котором можно скомбинировать несколько эффектов из доступных. 
   
 Кроме эффектов цветности, есть там и  эффекты  движения картинки. И ещё можно управлять яркостью клипа: сделать   посветлее либо потемнее: 
 

материалы с сайта hv1.su

----------


## overload

материалы с сайта hv1.su

*7. Меню "Проект".

* В пункте меню "*Проект*" доступно всего три параметра: 
  
 -*"Звуковой микшер"* мы рассматривали на третьей странице. Это баланс между громкостью видео и громкостью наложенной дорожки. *-"Синхронизировать с музыкой"*.   Этот параметр можно применить, если делается, например, слайд-шоу, в   котором присутствует какая-нибудь песня, и эту песню Вы бы хотели   оставить в фильме полностью. При активации этого параметра общий размер   всех фотографий и видеоклипов подгоняется под длину музыкального трека.   Так что, если у Вас в фильме всего, например, пять фотографий, а длина   песни пять минут, то каждая фотография автоматически станет длиною в   минуту. Параметр "*Пропорции*" позволяет создать либо стандартный (4х3), либо широкоэкранный (16х9) фильм.

 *8. Меню "Вид".

* Меню "*Вид*" отвечает за внешний вид программы. Там тоже всего три параметра. Параметры "*Увеличение*" и "*Уменьшение*" отвечают за отображение размера клипов в окне проекта. При нажатии на кнопку "*Сброс*" видимая длина проекта сбрасывается до максимального ужатия. Параметр "*Размер эскиза*" отвечает за размер картинок в окне проекта. Кнопка "*Предварительный просмотр во весь экран*" в комментариях, думаю, не нуждается. 
Пункт меню "*Правка*" - то же самое, что и кнопка "*Средства для работы с видео*", а пункт меню "*Параметры*" - то же самое, что и кнопка "*Средства для работы с аудио*".

 *9. Темы автофильма.

* Этот параметр появляется при выборе пункта меню "*Главная*". Темы  автофильма - это создание фильма для ленивых.При  выборе такой темы  сразу активируются титры в начале и в конце. Кроме  того, к клипам (в  основном, это заметно, если в фильме присутствуют  фотографии)  применяются эффекты перемещения и переходов (всё зависит от  выбранной  темы). 
*10. Вывод фильма и публикация в Интернете.

* При выборе пункта меню "*Главная*" вверху слева мы видим параметры вывода фильма. 
  
 Подменю "*Доступ*"   позволяет Вам публиковать свой фильм на некоторых Интернет-сервисах.  По  умолчанию их всего несколько, но можно добавить и другие. Для  доступа к  этим службам необходимо создать аккаунт в службе *Windows Live*. Насколько это нужно - решать Вам. 
  
 Подменю "*Сохранить фильм*"   позволяет сохранить Ваш фильм в одном из известных форматов, а также   записать его на DVD (при этом фильм сначала создаётся в какой-либо   папке, а затем самостоятельно активируется модуль "*DVD-студия Windows*", который предлагает создать DVD-диск). 
 
 
 Вообще принцип вывода фильма в KW настолько   прост, что с созданием окончательного варианта Вашего фильма справится   любой школьник, худо-бедно умеющий читать. Кроме нескольких   предустановленных параметров, KW позволяет создать и собственные профили   вывода фильма. Например, для создания файла, который сможет прочитать   небольшой и недорогой флеш-плеер: 
  *
11. Ч.А.В.О. (Часто Возникающие Вопросы)* *(блиц-ответы по Киностудии Windows Live)

* *Как сделать и сохранить кадр из моего фильма?

* В меню "*Главная*" есть кнопка "*Моментальный снимок*".   При нажатии на неё создаётся снимок того кадра, на котором в данный   момент стоит курсор. Создаётся он в формате .png и автоматически   вставляется в ближайший разрыв фильма (если фильм не разделён на клипы, а   представляет собой цельный видеосюжет, то снимок прицепится к концу   фильма). Длительность показа этого снимка можно отредактировать в меню "*Правка* " ("*Средства для работы с видео*").   Кроме того, снимок можно передвигать с места на место по линии  времени,  а его оригинал остаётся сохранённым в той папке и под тем  названием,  которые Вы укажете при создании этого снимка.

 *Какие форматы видео доступны для работы в Киностудии Windows Live?

* *Киностудия Windows Live* позволяет работать со следующими форматами видео: DVR-MS, WDP, WMV, ASF, MOV, QT, AVI, 3GPP, MP4, MOV, M4V, MPEG, VOB, AVI, JPEG, TIFF, PNG, ASF, WMA, MP3.  Кроме  того, KW может работать с файлами,  которые генерируют многие бытовые  видеокамеры, имеющие в качестве  носителя информации жёсткий диск. В  основе таких файлов, как правило,  лежит MPEG-2 (например, файлы MOD). Работает программа и с файлами видео высокой чёткости (HD). Файлы MOV, имеющие альфа-канал, Киностудия не увидит.

 *Работает ли  Киностудия Windows Live с файлами FLV (флеш-анимацией)?

* Нет.

 *Окно предварительного просмотра проекта слишком маленькое (слишком большое)* 
Надо   ухватиться мышкой за разделительную черту между окном предпросмотра и   окном добавления клипов. Курсор примет вид горизонтальной стрелки.   Теперь можно раздвинуть поле предварительного просмотра или, наоборот,   уменьшить его.


 материалы с сайта hv1.su

----------


## Kliakca

> Киностудия Windows Live


Молодец, Игорь.
Я хотела создать аналогичную тему по работе с Ulead VideoStudio 11, но так и не нашла времени всё описать и создать.

----------


## overload

Скоро по Пинаклю такой же хелп сделаю.

----------


## Mazaykina

Здорво!!! Может теперь и я начну разбираться в этом сложном для меня вопросе. Игорь, спасибо большое!!! :Tender:  :Drag 03:

----------


## Тасья

Игорь, спасибо, за выше изложенный, нужный материал и вообще за эту тему!!!
На данном этапе, как раз в поиске обучалок по работе с видео и ваши знания очень смягчают гранит, сией науки.
Последние попытки работы в Мувике не увенчались успехом, но главное что процесс изучения идет и как говорится - вода и камень точит,  будем пытаться еще и еще...
Перечитав ваш материал, пришла к выводу, что пора обновляться, у меня Windows XP 2003 г....  а ваши подсказки работают в windows 2007..... 




> Если после установки Windows Вы не нашли в своём компьютере программу "*Киностудия Windows Live*", то для начала скачиваем отсюда небольшой установочный файл _wlsetup-__web.__exe_ и запускаем его. Этот запуск инициирует загрузку и установку недостающих компонентов Windows.  Можно выбрать установку всех компонентов разом, а можно – только  Киностудию и Фотоальбом. Произойдёт подгрузка и установка нужных файлов,  потом компьютер необходимо перегрузить, о чём Windows не преминет Вас предупредить.


У меня вопрос: Реально ли подгрузить и запустить таковую студию, если windows - 2003 г.  или все таки необходим 2007?

----------


## котыша

Спасибо, Игорь. Очень доступно и понятно.

----------


## overload

> У меня вопрос: Реально ли подгрузить и запустить таковую студию, если windows - 2003 г.  или все таки необходим 2007?


Зачем танцы с бубнами?..
Ставьте Семёрку. ХРюша уже - устаревший вариант.

----------


## АннаМария

Игорь! Большое спасибо за проделанную вами работу! И так доходчиво все объяснили!

----------


## Тасья

> Зачем танцы с бубнами?..
> Ставьте Семёрку. ХРюша уже - устаревший вариант.


Ок, значит будем обновляться!!!  Спасибо!

----------


## Лерченок

как здорово и просто всё объяснил, как раз для таких чайников как я. Давно хотела сделать себе небольшой рекламный диск со свадеб. Но не все программы работают с vob. а как их конвертировать в удобоваримое расширение не знала. А здесь я как поняла можно сразу непосредственно работать с vob. Спасибо огромное!!! :flower:

----------


## overload

Если программа не работает с VOB, то не надо их никуда конвертировать. Достаточно поменять расширение *.vob* на *.mpg*.
Если расширения не видно - надо в меню "*Вид*" в *Свойствах папки* установить галочку "*Отображать расширения для зарегистрированных типов файлов*".
VOB-ы превратятся в MPEG-и-2 и с ними можно работать практически где угодно.

----------


## nadja007

> Зачем танцы с бубнами?..
> Ставьте Семёрку. ХРюша уже - устаревший вариант.


Работаю со звуком - отказалась от Vista и Win7  :Nono:  , установила опять XP!!!  :Aga:   Vista и Win7 борятся с пиратством и не дают микшировать звук в Nero и других программах! Учтите это тоже!  :Smile3:

----------


## Лерченок

> Если программа не работает с VOB, то не надо их никуда конвертировать. Достаточно поменять расширение *.vob* на *.mpg*.
> Если расширения не видно - надо в меню "*Вид*" в *Свойствах папки* установить галочку "*Отображать расширения для зарегистрированных типов файлов*".
> VOB-ы превратятся в MPEG-и-2 и с ними можно работать практически где угодно.


 Да, я пыталась менять расширение, но почему-то в адоб премьер про 2 файл открывался некорректно, можетиз-за того что это пиратская прога была, но у меня не получалось нормально открыть файл, на каждом кадре вместо картинок были иероглифы почему-то.

----------


## overload

> Win7 борятся с пиратством и не дают микшировать звук в Nero и других программах!


Ой ли?  :Derisive: 
С каких это пор *легально* купленная Нюра на *легально* установленной Семёрке будет такие лапти гнуть?  :Meeting:

----------


## Torpedon

> но у меня не получалось нормально открыть файл, на каждом кадре вместо картинок были иероглифы почему-то.


надо немного подождать, пока Premiere не откомформит файл.
В правом нижнем углу будет виден процесс.

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> Скоро по Пинаклю такой же хелп сделаю.


здОрово!!! Ждём!!! а если это будет так же доходчиво, тогда - ждём с нетерпением!!!!

----------


## Kliakca

> *overload  
> Заблокирова&#*


Игорь, вернись пожалуйста. Я больше не буду влазить в твою область. :Blush2:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Игорь, вернись пожалуйста. Я больше не буду влазить в твою облась.


Настюша, ты вовсе не при чем. :Yes4:

----------


## Kliakca

> Настюша, ты вовсе не при чем.


Очень на это надеюсь.
Игорь, не пугай так больше.

----------


## overload

*Kliakca*, Насть, у меня личный блокиратор просто...
Типа АБС.

А твоя тема - отличная, ты молодец.

----------


## PAN

> Типа АБС.


 :Ok: ...

----------


## Kliakca

> Типа АБС.


У меня такая штука на Тойёте стоит.
А на форуме нет такой опции.., хотя порой её так не хватает, что бы моя усталость не отражалась на страницах.



> А твоя тема - отличная, ты молодец.


Спасибо, только времени проводить уроки совсем нет. Забегу на пять минут, взгляну одним глазом и дальше побежала работать.
Порой, даже спасибо, нет времени сказать.

----------


## Lotos Kay

Здравствуйте! 

*Огромное спасибо за эту тему!!!!*

Но у меня проблема. В компе стоит Windows 7, загрузила программу Windows Live Movie Marker. Когда на фото накладываю музыку в mp3  и потом сохраняю проект и через время хочу снова проект открыть и продолжить работу - он не открывается. Пишет, что Windows не может его прочитать. 

Один фильм создала, но для этого просидела безвылазно сутки, чтобы не потерять его и сразу же сохранить. Сохранился, как фильм, открывается, как фильм, но проект-то его не сохранен, т.к. Windows не может прочитать.

Что делать? В чем проблема?

И еще,  могу я как-то архивировать сохраненные фильмы, чтобы выкладывать ссылки на видео с меньшим объемом МБ?
Спасибо большое, если ответите.

----------


## Kliakca

> И еще,  могу я как-то архивировать сохраненные фильмы, чтобы выкладывать ссылки на видео с меньшим объемом МБ?
> Спасибо большое, если ответите.


Конечно можно архивировать любым архиватором, но перед этим желательно его переконвертировать в МР4, что бы размер файла был ещё меньше, а размер изображения оставался прежним.

----------


## Lotos Kay

Спасибо, Кляксочка, за ответ!
А что делать с тем, что после "добавить музыку" у меня после сохранения проекта он снова не может открыться, не знаете? Может, переустановить Movie Marker или что это может быть?

----------


## Kliakca

> Спасибо, Кляксочка, за ответ!
> А что делать с тем, что после "добавить музыку" у меня после сохранения проекта он снова не может открыться, не знаете? Может, переустановить Movie Marker или что это может быть?


У меня есть подозрение, что вы удаляете или перемещаете файлы из которых создавали проект, а при открытии проекта он запрашивает файлы из тех мест, где они были при создании и не-на-хо-дит.
Не перемещайте файлы, пока не превратите проект в видео.

----------


## Lotos Kay

Это я понимаю :)))) Когда-то погорела на этом, потом поняла причину. Я не перемещаю до конца проекта и сохранения , как фильм, нет. Последний раз решила сохранять проект поэтапно, пытаясь обнаружить "поврежденное фото или видео", чтоб его удалить. И поймала ошибку в программе именно на том моменте, когда начинаю накладывать музыку на фото или видео. Без музыки программа открывает сохраненный проект. Вся музыка записана обычно, в mp3, как и всегда использовала. Раньше стояла в компьютере более старая версия Windows Movie, проблем с ней не было, но там эффектов поменьше, поэтому установила новую,и как установила ее - так и появилась эта проблема. :(

Перейду к Вам в раздел осваивать Ulead .  :Smile3: 
Я скачала Corel Video Studio Pro  - Untitled. Я правильно понимаю, что это одно и то же, как Ulead?
Спасибо, что открыли свою тему!!!

----------


## Torpedon

Попробуйте *.mp3 перекодировать в *.wav... И подгрузить в проект.

----------


## Lotos Kay

*Torpedon*,огромное спасибо Вам за подсказку, обязательно попробую!

----------


## Kliakca

> Я скачала Corel Video Studio Pro  - Untitled. Я правильно понимаю, что это одно и то же, как Ulead?


*Lotos Kay*, это бывший Ulead, только в новом дизайне и дополнительными возможностями.




> Раньше стояла в компьютере более старая версия Windows Movie, проблем с ней не было, но там эффектов поменьше, поэтому установила новую,и как установила ее - так и появилась эта проблема.


Возможно, что остались хвосты при удалении в папке *Program files*, от старой версии и они накладываются в ошибках.

----------


## Lotos Kay

*Кляксочка*, Вам цветы и  огромнейшее спасибо!!! :Vishenka 33: 
Когда вчера удалила Corel Video Studio Pro - Untitled, заработал мой Movie Marker Live. Это он был в конфликте с Movie. Теперь могу продолжать использовать эту программу снова, ура!

----------


## Лерченок

попробовала наконец-то поработать в Киностудия Windows Live, из фильма надо было вырезать некоторые моменты. У меня почему-то после того как разъединяешь на 2 фрагмента долго пересчитывает, ну это ладно, зато потом почему-то когда просматриваешь изображение за несколько секунд до конца фрагмента останавливается, а звук идет. Причем в этот момент ползунок перемещай-неперемещай эффекта нет, и так же после перехода на вторую часть файла, после места разъединения вначале изображение тормозит. Пробовала сохранять вроде все нормально получается, но вот посмотреть сразу никак не выходит.

----------


## overload

Коль так - дело не в программе, а, возможно, в конфигурации компьютера и в кодеках.
Попробуйте обновить драйверы на видеокарту.

----------


## Лерченок

спасибо, еще бы знать как это делается, но попрошу знакомых, которые разбираются в этих самых драйверах.

----------


## Катя-тигра

Доброй ночи!
Попробовала сделать фильм. Потратила вечер, но кусочек (первая часть) получилась вроде..
Утро вечера как говорится  :Derisive: 

Единственное,  я так и не поняла в каком формате просматривать. Те кому хочется подарить могут не иметь, а скорее всего и не имеют эту программу. Как быть?  :Tu:  Подскажите, плиз  :flower:

----------


## overload

*Катя-тигра*,
а это программа не для *просмотра*, а для *делания* фильма!
Если повнимательнее прочитать четвёртый пост этой темы, то там есть глава 10: "*Вывод фильма и публикация в Интернете*". 



> Подменю "*Сохранить фильм*"    позволяет сохранить Ваш фильм в одном из известных форматов, а также    записать его на DVD (при этом фильм сначала создаётся в какой-либо    папке, а затем самостоятельно активируется модуль "*DVD-студия Windows*", который предлагает создать DVD-диск).


Многие пользователи путают Сохранение *проекта* и Сохранение *фильма*. Это - две разные вещи. Проект - это Ваш рабочий материал. Для того, чтобы на другом компьютере просмотреть в нём то, что Вы сделали, нужно чтобы тот компьютер имел такую же программу и все использованные Вами файлы этого проекта: видео, фото, звук. И ещё нужно, чтобы файлы эти располагались в папках с такими же названиями и расположением, что и у Вас.
*Но всё это совсем не нужно!!!*
*Проект* сохраняется для того, чтобы, например, иметь возможность в дальнейшем его редактировать - добавить фото, видео, что-то изменить, подправить. А *фильм* - сохраняется как отдельный *видеофайл*, который можно просмотреть на любом имеющемся в Windows плеере или же, скинув его на флешку или болванку, передать кому угодно. Ну, или отправить его по электронной почте.
После того, как Вы выберете "*Сохранить фильм*", откроется окно сохранения и выбора параметров сохранения. После выбора одного из предпочитаемых форматов, папки для сохранения и нажатия соответствующей кнопки Киностудия сама превратит Ваш фильм в *файл*, который прочитается практически на любом компьютере (например, параметр "*Компьютер*"), или же создаст *DVD-диск* (параметр "*Запись на DVD-диск*"), который также можно подарить, что называется, вручную при личной встрече.
Грубо говоря, после выборов параметров сохранения "*Компьютер*"и выбора папки, например, "*Рабочий стол*" у Вас на Рабочем столе после финального просчёта программой появится файл с названием Вашего фильма (это как Вы его назовёте при выводе) в формате, например, AVI (формат зависит от Ваших настроек вывода). 
*Этот-то файл и надо будет отправлять друзьям.*
Финальный файл может быть хорошего качества, но весьма большим, или же - наоборот: маленький, но качества - не аллё, что называется. Поэкспериментируйте с параметрами вывода, чтобы получить наиболее устраивающий Вас вариант.

----------


## Катя-тигра

> у Вас на Рабочем столе после финального просчёта программой появится файл с названием Вашего фильма (это как Вы его назовёте при выводе) в формате, например, AVI (формат зависит от Ваших настроек вывода).


я наверное полный чайник  :Blush2: 
файл сохранился в формате wmv. Как мне перевести его в другой формат. 
Я попробовала все форматы сохранения. Все равно получается одно и то же  :Tu: 

И еще вопрос - какой формат для фильма из 20 фото и одного музыкального трека будет считаться нормальным?

----------


## Катя-тигра

> Грубо говоря, после выборов параметров сохранения "Компьютер"и выбора папки, например, "Рабочий стол" у Вас на Рабочем столе после финального просчёта программой появится файл с названием Вашего фильма (это как Вы его назовёте при выводе) в формате, например, AVI (формат зависит от Ваших настроек вывода). 
> Этот-то файл и надо будет отправлять друзьям.
> Финальный файл может быть хорошего качества, но весьма большим, или же - наоборот: маленький, но качества - не аллё, что называется. Поэкспериментируйте с параметрами вывода, чтобы получить наиболее устраивающий Вас вариант.


С конвертированием разобралась, вот только качество ужасное..
Научите как быть?  :Tender:

----------


## overload

А зачем переводить WMV в другой формат?
Такой файл вполне адекватно понимает любой Виндовский проигрыватель. И на Ютуб его тоже можно залить.
Насчёт "ужасного качества" - Вы знаете, что такое скриншот?
Если нет, прочитайте здесь. Если да - сделайте скриншот выходных настроек Киностудии и опубликуйте тут.
Я должен видеть, какие настройки Вы ему делаете.
На всякий случай... 



> какой формат для фильма из 20 фото и одного музыкального трека будет считаться нормальным?


Вполне нормальный - *WMV* размером* 720х576*.

----------


## Катя-тигра

> А зачем переводить WMV в другой формат?
> Такой файл вполне адекватно понимает любой Виндовский проигрыватель.


Мне бы хотелось записать на диск и подарить.Я пробовала через флешку посмотреть на телевизоре свою работу, но он не прочел этот формат. Я раньше с таким не сталкивалась





> Насчёт "ужасного качества" - Вы знаете, что такое скриншот?
>  Если да - сделайте скриншот выходных настроек Киностудии и опубликуйте тут.
> Я должен видеть, какие настройки Вы ему делаете.


Да, конечно, я знаю, что такое скриншот.
По поводу настроек - ничего в программе не меняла. Сразу со всем согласилась  :Aga:  (надеюсь, я не очень похожа на блондинку сейчас?  :Grin: )

Правда, времени я не теряла. Переконвертировала файлы... Поковырялась. Хуже немного стало, но вполне смотрибельно, чем было ранее.


Спасибо, за внимание  :flower:

----------


## overload

Согласен, далеко не каждый видеоплеер умеет просматривать WMV. В таком случае вариант для Вас - сделать DVD-диск.
Вам понадобится болванка DVD-R.
Выбирайте "Запись на DVD" и следуйте инструкциям Мастера записи.

----------


## Катя-тигра

> Согласен, далеко не каждый видеоплеер умеет просматривать WMV. В таком случае вариант для Вас - сделать DVD-диск.
> Вам понадобится болванка DVD-R.
> Выбирайте "Запись на DVD" и следуйте инструкциям Мастера записи.


Т.е. в этом случае мне не придется ничего конвертировать?
Программа сделает все сама?

Спасибо. По завершении попробую обязательно!

----------


## overload

Смотрите, что Вам будет говорить Мастер, следуйте его советам - и всё у Вас получится.
Единственное - найдите Настройки и выставьте скорость записи дисков на "Низкая".

----------


## Ольга-Елена

Хорошая программа, работала с ней... не когда не подводила.

----------


## Natalija322

Здравствуйте!Помогите,пожалуйста!!!Уже третий раз делаю фильм в этой программе и текого небыло!Дохожу почти до завершения своей работы-и тут ВСЁ ПРОПАДАЕТ!!!Высвечивается ПРЕКРАЩЕНА РАБОТА ПРОГРАММЫ WINDOWS LIVE!!!Я опять начинаю заново,и так каждый раз-уже четыре раза пытаюсь переделывать,но так ничего не выходит!!!Подскажите,что мне сделать?
И ещё один вопрос-какие параметры мне выбирать для фильма где-то на 1 час с футажами?Ни один из трёх моих фильмов не читается на dvd-пишет деффект диска,а на компьютере идёт.Писала да dvd-r диск

----------


## overload

*Natalija322*,
во-первых, советую почаще сохранять работу в процессе.
Второе. Возможно, в конце фильма у Вас используется футаж нечитаемого Киностудией формата.
Третье. Попробуйте сделать работу из двух частей по полчаса. Каждую из частей сохраните либо в настройках "*Рекомендуемые для этого проекта*", либо "*Компьютер*" (посмотрите, что будет лучше по качеству). Файлы могут получиться весьма большими, но это не страшно. Можно сделать три части, четыре. А затем, когда все файлы будут готовы, можно смело закрывать Киностудию, затем вручную открыть *DVD-студию Windows*, затащить мышкой туда эти файлы по порядку и смонтировать фильм отдельно прямо там.
В DVD-студии можно смонтировать DVD-фильм из видеофайлов любого распознаваемого Windows формата общей продолжительностью до 150 минут. Причём там значение имеет не размер исходных видеофайлов, а именно их продолжительность.

----------


## Natalija322

Спасибо,но дело в том,что я сохраняю часто фильм.И последний раз прекратилась работа WINDOWS LIVE как раз при сохранении.Я думала,что не подходит какой-то футаж-и сначала закачала их все,чтобы проверить и было всё в порядке,всё зависло на музыке.Потом я сделала наоборот-добавила сначала музыку,а потом футажи-и зависло всё после футажей.Я не понимаю,в чём тут может быть дело.
И ещё вопрос:почему фильм не читает DVD,а только компьютер?
Спасибо заранее за ответ.

----------


## overload

Вы опишите, пожалуйста, подробнее, по пунктам: что Вы делаете, когда выводите фильм на DVD и что Вам говорит компьютер в это время.
Если можно, со скриншотами.

----------


## Natalija322

Я имею ввиду,что на dvd магнитофоне не идёт фильм,а на компьютере идёт.Записывается фильм в формате windovs live.Нужно в другом формате записывать,потому что dvd магнитофон не берёт этот формат?

----------


## overload

Эмм...
Сударыня, "формата Windows Live" - нет такого...

Судя по всему, Вы не диск DVD-Video делаете, а просто записываете файлы  на диск как данные. Так "DVD-магнитофон" (точнее говоря, DVD-плеер)  ничего читать, скорее всего, не будет. DVD-видеодиск - это диск,  сделанный особым образом, в Windows-7 записью подобных дисков занимается  DVD-студия Windows, и уж если она сделала диск DVD-видео, то плеер  обязан такой диск прочитать (если болванка не битая).
Вы когда-нибудь пользовались *DVD-студией Windows*?
Находится она в папке C:/Program Files/DVD Maker.
Именно ей и надо делать диск DVD-видео.

Если Вы когда-нибудь открывали диск с записанным на нём фильмом DVD (не  смотрели его, а открывали как папку), то должны были видеть, из чего он  состоит. Там всегда есть папка VIDEO-TS, в которой записаны файлы  нескольких типов: VOB, BUP и IFO. Первые - это, собственно, само видео,  вторые и третьи - управляющие файлы. Так вот именно составлением  подобной структуры из Ваших видеофайлов и занимается DVD-студия. И  именно такая - и никакая иная - структура и называется DVD-видеодиском. И  именно такую структуру понимают все без исключения DVD-плееры.
Как следствие, именно такой диск Вам и надо сделать, чтобы Ваш DVD-магнитофон его прочитал  :Smile3:

----------


## Natalija322

Извиняюсь,что я такая доставущая,но это опять я.Я решила использовать как вы написали dwd-студию windows для записи моего фильма.Вставила туда своё видео,а там тоже высветилось-ПРЕКРАЩЕНА РАБОТА СТУДИИ WINDOWS!И всё пропало... :Tu:

----------


## overload

Такое случается, и причин тому - море.
Первая и наиглавнейшая причина - это наличие в компьютере посторонних кодеков. Чаще всего люди заносят их туда при установке программы *K-Lite Codec Pack*. Проверьте, есть ли она у Вас. Если есть - сносите без жалости, иначе так и будете мучить голову глюками...
K-Lite Codec Pack - это пакет кодеков. Обычному пользователю он часто помогает. Если его установить, то отпадает проблема с просмотром и прослушиванием любых музыкальных и видеоформатов. Но - именно что с *просмотром и прослушиванием*. Пакет этот при установке подменяет своими кодеками стандартные кодеки Windows, и виндяшные программы при попытке чего-то смастерить выпадают в эпик фэйл...
Второе. Если всё-таки подобного софта у Вас не наблюдается, пробуйте перед монтажом фильма в DVD-студии перегрузить компьютер. Желательно на время компилирования диска выключить все сторонние программы, не играть в Паука и Симсов и не трещать по аське (шутка).

----------


## Natalija322

Удалила этот пакет кодеков,перезагружала компьютер,но всё тоже самое.Наверное нет уже никаких вариантов...

----------


## overload

У DVD-студии есть настройки, вот такие:


Запускаете DVD-студию, справа внизу жмёте кнопку "*Параметры*" и в появившемся окне выбираете закладку "*Совместимость*".
Попробуйте поэкспериментировать с отключением-удалением всякого мусора в этом окошке. Вполне возможно, что с удалением оттуда какой-нибудь байды всё у Вас заработает.

----------


## MarGu

У меня все тоже было. Переживала сильно, ролик делала часа 4, если не больше, дипломную работу. Почти все сделала, и.... ПРЕКРАЩЕНА РАБОТА СТУДИИ WINDOWS! Я рыдала... С психу форматнула комп и установила все заново. Глупо, конечно, но после глюков небыло  :Smile3:

----------


## overload

> во-первых, советую почаще сохранять работу в процессе.


Это раз  :Smile3: 
Ну, и - смотрим предыдущий пост!
Ни к чему было сносить Винду из-за ошибки одной-единственной программы  :Yes4:

----------


## Natalija322

Переконвертировала видео в mpg,и всё пошло на dvd плеере!

----------


## вера денисенко

*overload*, извините пожалуйста....может я не в эту тему попала,но хотела с вами посоветоваться,вы не знаете какая программа изменяет голос человека и записывает этот файл в МПР3 формате? Я искала эти программы,но почему-то не получилось установить не одну,то русификатора нет,то нет генератора для подбора ключей,скинула одну программу самую маленькую 34 мб,но она глючит,плохо записывает...хочется сделать не большой фильм поздравление на юбилей,но рассказывала бы "мультяшная девочка"....вот сумбурно конечно объяснила....я в этом практически не разбираюсь,но хочется очень научиться...может нужна программа для создания мультиков?..помогите советом,пожалуйста)))буду вам очень благодарна))) :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## overload

*вера денисенко*,
самые распространённые - *Voice Changer Diamond*, *Scramby*.
Все они весьма простенькие... как правило, велики искажения.
Хорошо можно изменить голос плагином программы *Sound Forge*, который называется *Elastique Timestretch*. Однако это предполагает наличие в компьютере самого Sound Forge версии не ниже 10-й, ну и... хотя бы базовое умение им пользоваться.




> то нет генератора для подбора ключей


-а вот про это тут лучше не надо  :Smile3:

----------


## вера денисенко

> предполагает наличие в компьютере самого Sound Forge версии не ниже 10-й,


спасибо у меня есть эта программа,я уже научилась записывать голос...а этот плагин



> Elastique Timestretch


его отдельно надо скачивать?  скажите а как можно создать образ  девочки мультяшной,как будто девочка-мультяшка поздравляет? Для этого какие программы нужны? буду вам очень признательна за разъяснения)))просто видела на одном празднике такое поздравление,очень понравилось)))

----------


## overload

В Sound Forge 10 он уже присутствует.
Где-то я это уже постил... посмотрите вот здесь, что это такое и как с этим работать.
Вообще-то это просто хороший модуль для качественного изменения высоты звукового файла, не затрагивающий его темпа. Однако он и темп может менять.



> как можно создать образ  девочки мультяшной?


Ну, как... Записываем голос и задираем высоту. Ещё желательно и голос чтоб у человека был соответствующим  :Smile3:

----------


## planeta0

Можно ли в Windows Live задавать цвет фона слайда, на котором находится фотография? Дело в том, что некоторые фотографии оставляют по краям слайда черные поля, которые хотелось бы заполнить другим цветом/узорами/фоновыми рисунками и пр.

----------


## overload

Нельзя... это в многодорожечных программах делается.
Если делать фото-слайдшоу, то лучше всего для этого дела подходит ProShow Producer.

----------


## Nally

> *Катя-тигра*,
> а это программа не для *просмотра*, а для *делания* фильма!
> Если повнимательнее прочитать четвёртый пост этой темы, то там есть глава 10: "*Вывод фильма и публикация в Интернете*". 
> Многие пользователи путают Сохранение *проекта* и Сохранение *фильма*. Это - две разные вещи. Проект - это Ваш рабочий материал. Для того, чтобы на другом компьютере просмотреть в нём то, что Вы сделали, нужно чтобы тот компьютер имел такую же программу и все использованные Вами файлы этого проекта: видео, фото, звук. И ещё нужно, чтобы файлы эти располагались в папках с такими же названиями и расположением, что и у Вас.
> *Но всё это совсем не нужно!!!*
> *Проект* сохраняется для того, чтобы, например, иметь возможность в дальнейшем его редактировать - добавить фото, видео, что-то изменить, подправить. А *фильм* - сохраняется как отдельный *видеофайл*, который можно просмотреть на любом имеющемся в Windows плеере или же, скинув его на флешку или болванку, передать кому угодно. Ну, или отправить его по электронной почте.
> После того, как Вы выберете "*Сохранить фильм*", откроется окно сохранения и выбора параметров сохранения. После выбора одного из предпочитаемых форматов, папки для сохранения и нажатия соответствующей кнопки Киностудия сама превратит Ваш фильм в *файл*, который прочитается практически на любом компьютере (например, параметр "*Компьютер*"), или же создаст *DVD-диск* (параметр "*Запись на DVD-диск*"), который также можно подарить, что называется, вручную при личной встрече.
> Грубо говоря, после выборов параметров сохранения "*Компьютер*"и выбора папки, например, "*Рабочий стол*" у Вас на Рабочем столе после финального просчёта программой появится файл с названием Вашего фильма (это как Вы его назовёте при выводе) в формате, например, AVI (формат зависит от Ваших настроек вывода). 
> *Этот-то файл и надо будет отправлять друзьям.*
> Финальный файл может быть хорошего качества, но весьма большим, или же - наоборот: маленький, но качества - не аллё, что называется. Поэкспериментируйте с параметрами вывода, чтобы получить наиболее устраивающий Вас вариант.


Подскажите пожалуйста У меня Windows 7/ Создала я проекты, а как фильм на DVD записать не могу . В графе сохранить фильм не предлагает запись на DVD диск, с чем это может быть связано. И как мне сохранить файлы, чтобы можно было посмотреть на ТВ?

----------


## Istan

> Если делать фото-слайдшоу, то лучше всего для этого дела подходит ProShow Producer.


А где его скачать?

----------


## LINSLI

> А где его скачать?


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134213 
Вот одна из тем где можно найти ответ.
А здесь всё что касается этой программы в рамках этого форума
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=266

----------


## overload

> Подскажите пожалуйста У меня Windows 7/ Создала я проекты, а как фильм на DVD записать не могу . В графе сохранить фильм не предлагает запись на DVD диск, с чем это может быть связано. И как мне сохранить файлы, чтобы можно было посмотреть на ТВ?


Windows 7 у Вас какой версии?
Если таких настроек нет, то, скорее всего, у Вас - ноут с предустановленной системой *Win7 Home Basic*, а в ней DVD-Студия не предусмотрена.

----------


## overload

Скоро будем праздновать сотый юбилей самого распространённого вопроса, задаваемого про Киностудию. Вопрос этот задаётся в разных вариациях, но смысл его - примерно следующий:

*Сделал(а) монтаж, в самой Киностудии всё работает, всё показывает, начинаю выводить фильм - Киностудия останавливается на 17-ти (38-ми, 75-ти, 99-ти) процентах - и всё. Дальше не просчитывает, оставил(а) компьютер на ночь - безрезультатно... ПОМОГИТЕ !*

*Первое.* Вовсе не обязательно оставлять компьютер на ночь. Если Киностудия при просчёте застыла на одном месте в течении пяти-десяти-пятнадцати минут - нет смысла гонять машину зря, просчитывать дальше Киностудия всё равно не будет.

*Второе.* При выводе фильма старайтесь, чтобы фильм сохранялся в папку с названием, *в котором нет кириллицы*. И в пути к этой папке желательно, чтобы не было русских букв. Сохраняйте, например, в корень диска D - потом, если выгорит, перенесёте куда нужно.

*Третье.* Внимательно читаем то, что написано ниже.

Общий принцип всех подобных случаев примерно таков.

1. Киностудия Windows Live создавалась *для Винды и её пользователей*. Она работает без проблем исключительно с родными файлами Винды: *WMV* (видео) и *WMA* (аудио).

2. С файлами других разрешений она *может работать*, а *может - и не работать*. Считайте это прихотью красивой блондиночки... сегодня она съела конфетку с удовольствием, а завтра на такую же конфетку будет плеваться: зачем ты мне притащил, я этого не ем!

3. Происходит это потому, что и MP3, и AVI, и MPEG-2 и ещё ба-а-альшая куча файлов могут кодироваться разными способами, разными алгоритмами и разными кодеками. Расширение файла может быть самым привычным (например, AVI), однако кодировка файла может быть отлична от кодировки, понятной Киностудии Windows Live.

4. Если компьютер *показывает или проигрывает* файл - это ещё *вовсе не значит*, что Киностудия способна сделать из него фильм. Ибо процессы воспроизведения и кодирования - это *два совершенно разных процесса*.

5. Отсюда следует вывод. *Если Киностудия мёртво зависла* на каком-то моменте просчёта - значит, файл, *на котором она споткнулась* - именно из таких. Тут - два варианта. *Первый*: вычислить файл, на котором Киностудия зависла, открыть его при помощи программы *MediaInfo* (бесплатна, легко найти в Интернете) и с её помощью вычислить, найти и установить в систему кодек, при помощи которого создан данный файл. *Второй*: вычислить файл, на котором Киностудия зависла - и перекодировать его в формат, на 100% понятный Киностудии: *WMV* (если это видео) и *WMA* (если это звук). Если перекодировка будет с сохранением параметров исходного файла (разрешение, скорость передачи данных), то перекодированный материал мало чем будет отличаться от оригинала. Для перекодировки можно использовать как бесплатные (*FreeCoder*, *Format Factory*), так и платные (*Movavi VideoSuite*, *Carbon Coder*) программы-кодировщики.

6. Первый способ потруднее, зато ничего не придётся перекодировать. Второй - проще. Однако иногда придётся потрудиться, вычисляя этот злополучный файл с неведомой Киностудии кодировкой.

К сожалению, Киностудия Windows Live хорошо понимает только стандарт. Шаг влево, шаг вправо - попытка побега, прыжок на месте - попытка улететь.

----------


## ГалинАр

Добрый вечер. Киностудией пользуюсь без проблем и капризов, но как говорят аппетиты приходят во время еды... Как -то очень стало не хватать возможностей смены заднего фона ( кнопка есть, но она почему-то не активна) , может что-то нужно добавить, каких - нибудь дровишек?? И возможностей вставки готового видео в рамку. Что можете посоветовать? Устанавливать и учиться ездить на новой проге или подкачнуть что-нить , что позволяло бы работать с рамками и создавать видеооткрытки.. Честно если, боюсь качать что либо из-за нарушения  совместимости программ. ПО ВИНДОВС 8.1

----------


## SwI

> Добрый вечер. Киностудией пользуюсь без проблем и капризов, но как говорят аппетиты приходят во время еды... Как -то очень стало не хватать возможностей смены заднего фона ( кнопка есть, но она почему-то не активна) , может что-то нужно добавить, каких - нибудь дровишек?? И возможностей вставки готового видео в рамку. Что можете посоветовать? Устанавливать и учиться ездить на новой проге или подкачнуть что-нить , что позволяло бы работать с рамками и создавать видеооткрытки.. Честно если, боюсь качать что либо из-за нарушения  совместимости программ. ПО ВИНДОВС 8.1


Насущный вопрос, присоединяюсь. Программка отличная, но как-то скучно с черным фоном... :Resent:

----------


## Анна1981

здравствуйте.хочу сделать маме на юбилей фильм. делаю их сама в вин. лайв. но хотелось бы чтобы экран не был черным на некоторых фото. подскажите, как скачать бесплатную программу  и какую,чтоб можно было вставить подложку например в виде старинного альбома . очень хочу ее порадовать. и еще как делать футажи?

----------


## Esenin

Я, конечно, все понимаю, но если у вас видеокамера как на аватарке, то советую изучить какую-нибудь более сложную и лучшую программу для видеомонтажа, на пример, Премьер, или, хотя бы, Вегас, ну, на худой конец Пинакл.

----------

